# No bag FAK



## leadingthepack (Mar 31, 2012)

Say you're out and don't have your b.o.b. but do have room in a cargo pocket for a f.a.k.

What would you use for your FAK and how would you store it in that pocket (I.E. use an old pill container or use a small metal candy box) ?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

K, I'll bite, what's a F.A.K?


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

First aid kit


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a first aid kit that is small enough to fit in a cargo pocket and can be worn on a belt. The bag is 4" x 4" x 2" and was free when I purchased something that has long since been discarded. It went to Europe with my nephew and his Venture Crew Native American Life and Dance Team.

It contains:

Standard bandages
Round bandages
Butterfly bandages
ace wrap and safety pins
Antibacterial ointment in single use packets
lubricant gel in single use packets
Ob-GYN wipes
Hand wipes
Antibacterial gel in single use packets
Ammonia capsules
Aspirin
Acetaminophen 
Salt tablets
Alcohol wipes
Dental emergency kit
3 x 3 gauze pads
gauze roll
Tape
Eye glasses repair kit
Tweezers
Scissors

It has a little room to spare and I need to think of what I can add to it that will be useful.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Dont feel bad Magus; I didn tknow what a FAK was either and I had EMT training 
It depends what I ahve the freedom to carry. Part of me owuld rather carry a GP100 3 inch barrell.

Makes it less likely to need the FAK


----------



## leadingthepack (Mar 31, 2012)

http://m.instructables.com/id/Pocket-First-Aid-Kit/?ALLSTEPS

Interesting


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Take a look at http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f3/mini-med-kits-11769/ for some more ideas.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Some examples, pocket size:
http://www.itstactical.com/store/its-edc-trauma-kit/

Mag pouch size:
http://www.itstactical.com/store/its-eta-trauma-kit-fatboy/

Once you decide what you need, you can buy components from Chinook. They also have med kits available.
http://www.chinookmed.com/

Chinook and AMK both list the contents of their kits. Interesting to peruse, compare.
http://www.adventuremedicalkits.com/

I picked up one of their


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

In a First aid kit for a pocket I'd stick to the most likely problems. So band aids, aspirin, alcohol wipes, tweezers, cortisone wipes, and as many of the largest side that will be enough to fill a altoids cans. 

For me I'm going to slip an altoid laden tin into a fanny pack along with a little asthma med. I'll toss a needle in too (since it's so light) and since I'll have some fishing line too I suppose it might be enough for some stitches if necessary. Not that I want to be the victim... err patient.


----------

